# Zebra Loach ( Botia Striata )



## jason477 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey I've just gotten a Zebra Loach from big als as a gift and he seems to be hiding for the past 3 days and not eating. Hes hiding between two rocks really deep, my finders cant even fir through the slit. the only way i can see him is by using a flash light. anyways why is he so shy? is it because hes alone and needs more zebra loaches with him? should i buy 2 more? can i buy 2 clown loaches instead will they get along and school together? and how much are zebra loaches 1'' ?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

He will grow 4" and needs a minumum of 30 us gallons.

Yes, he will need a minumim of 4 other Zebras to school with.

No, they can not be clown loaches or any other species of loach for that matter.


I know it sucks getting fish as gifts (they take a lot more research than people realise), but if you can't accomodate his needs you might have to take him back to the pet store.


----------



## jason477 (Nov 11, 2009)

no i like him but hes just hiding, and hes in a 30 gallon. theres also another emperor botia i got from the guy as a gift and hes doing great alone, hes eating and healthy. but the zebra is just hiding. should i consider getting 2-3 more? how much are they


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

+ 1 to everything kelly528 states. Prices are going to vary. My very quick google search showed an offering for zebras at Aquabid and the current bid is 3.50. I paid 11.95 for my dwarf chain loaches, 6.99 for my yoyos and 3.50 for my clowns. It seems to me prices for loaches can be all over the map, depending on who/where you purchase them from.


----------



## jason477 (Nov 11, 2009)

ALRITE THX MAN. i saw that aquabid too. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just found this:

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Striata Botia Loach

reasonable, yes?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's worth saying that some loaches are solitary, such as my batik loach and most likely your emperor botia. But still others, like zebras, clowns and kuhlis need to be in groups to feel secure. What a relief or tank is big enough for him--- ifyou started with a clown loach, you'd be hooped!


----------

